

Has China been protecting its citizens and companies all along? - aychedee
http://interpretthis.org/2013/06/12/chinese-net-censorship-and-prism

======
Sven7
There is a definite benefit (or some would argue side effect) to
protectionism. Compared to other countries, with respect to technology, they
have successfully built their own indigenous search engines, social networks,
e-commerce, manufacturing etc. While most of the rest of the world is
dependent on the US.

Bunnie Huang had a very good post on this
[http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3040](http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3040)

Protectionism is a side effect of Nationalism. And as Nicholas Negroponte put
it - "Nationalism is the biggest disease on the planet, Nations have the wrong
granularity. They’re too small to be global and too big to be local, and all
they can think about is competing."

------
defuzz
As the largest single-party socialist state, which choice do you really have?
To protect your citizens and markets is one of the primary missions in a
socialist state to avoid economical exploitation from imperial forces.

Compare the RF (fromer USSR) and the PRC.

